# Ecran blanc sur I pod touch



## DARCY74 (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Un problème est survenu hier lorsque j'ai voulu allumé mon I pod :
A la place de toutes les icônes habituelles, il affiche un écran complétement blanc.
Par ailleurs, impossible de l'éteindre.
Y aurait il une manip à faire afin que le problème se règle ?
Merci à vous pour vos réponses éclairées ou si vous avez rencontré le même problème.
Ayant cherché sur le forum, je n'ai pas de trouvé de réponses correspondantes.


----------



## cmoi-20 (4 Mars 2011)

S'il n'est pas possible de le rebooter, je pense que la seule solution est de le restaurer avec iTunes. Avec mon iPod nano 6g, dès que le branche, pendant une seconde il s'allume puis l'écran devient noir et on me demande de le restaurer, c'est arrivé a peu près 20 fois et la restauration ne fonctionne plus. Si comme moi la restauration ne fonctionne pas, la dernière solution est le SAV.


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 

essayer de mettre l'iPod en mode DFU afin de le restaurer : 
lien :http://www.iphone4.fr/mode-dfu-vs-mode-recuperation/

Ce tuto fonctionne pour tous les iPhones et iPod Touch même s'il date un peu 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## DARCY74 (5 Mars 2011)

OK, et merci pour ces renseignements. Je suis à Madagascar jusqu'à vendredi donc difficile de faire la manip mais je m'y colle dés que je rentre.


----------



## DARCY74 (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Le problème c'est résolu de lui même.
En effet, après qu'il se soit complétement déchargé, je l'ai remis en charge et 5 minutes après il a repris un fonctionnment normal avec tous les applications, les chansons et les photos d'origine.
Une belle frayeur qui finalement se termine bien. 
Par contre, je n'ai pas compris l'origine du problème  en espérant que celui ci ne se renouvèle pas.


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

il arrive de temps en temps que l'iPod plante, comme tous les systèmes électroniques.
C'est désagréable mais ça arrive 
Le fait d'avoir laissé l'iPod se décharger "équivaut" à l'éteindre mais ça prend pas mal de temps surtout s'il est chargé.
La mode DFU permet de reboot directement.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

